# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  B 12 question

## Third Tier

Was curious how hard it is to get some injectable 
B 12. Not sure if this question is allowed . Im sure it will get taken down if need be. Thanks

----------


## almostgone

> Was curious how hard it is to get some injectable 
> B 12. Not sure if this question is allowed . I’m sure it will get taken down if need be. Thanks


Used to be available on Amazon..... seriously. Also, *some* feed/seed stores.

----------


## almostgone

> Man, how do you make sure vet grade stuff is safe? Pass it through a filter or?
> 
> Asks the guy that looks for "for veterinary use only" vs "for research purposes only"


I have filtered in the past, don't recall which syringe filter media I used. Think I just looked up one that was for aqueous solutions and then there have been times I figured if it's good enough for animals, it's plenty good for me?  :Smilie:

----------

